
Ask HN: Resources/Tutorials for Deploying Docker application in production - AshishGupta93
I recently learned docker and dockerized my project using docker-compose.
I am using shared volumes for local development.<p>Looking for some good resource explaining the complete deployment pipeline for production deployment.<p>Few doubts -<p>1. Should I keep my code in docker image?<p>2. How should I push code changes in production?<p>3. Where to keep credentials(.env file)?
======
mjhea0
[http://testdriven.io/](http://testdriven.io/)

